# Vantas/j9225



## svanhorn73 (Sep 30, 2011)

Does anyone knows how to bill for Vantas (J9225) on the CMS-1500 form. Also should there be anything in box 19 for a description on the drugs. 

Thanks

Stephanie


----------



## bill2doc (Oct 1, 2011)

I did not put any notes.  We billed 99213 -25 with J9225.  Both were for Medicare Northern Calif and they paid the OV and 1119.90 for the Vantas.

Take care
Lynn


----------



## svanhorn73 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks, could you give me an example on what you posted with your claim


----------

